# ACS Skills Assessment Statutory Declaration: Quick Questions



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

For my skillls assessment, I will need to submit statutory declaration(s) as my employer won't provide me a reference letter. 

Now, I've a total of FOUR years of experience, _all _in the same organization. I have, however, changed my role twice and currently in my third role. All roles varied, yet with closely related duties and responsibilities (IT Systems). I should not have problems getting stat-decs for any of my three roles. My questions:

1. Do I have to (or Can I) submit a Statutory Declaration from a superior/supervisor/senior for every role in my organization? I can get three stat-decs, one for every role, from three different individuals.

2. I plan to upload Pay Slips for each of the three roles corresponding to their start and end dates. For current role, I will submit the latest pay-slip. Is that OK? Or do I only submit the first pay slip and the most recent, as I've only worked for one organization? (This is required, according to the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf").

3. Do the pay-slips have to be notarized / attested? I have my pay-slips online, not hard-copies. I plan to print them to PDF and upload to ACS.

4. For Indians who have gone through this, every stat-dec on a Rs.100 stamp paper, correct? If possible, please link me to a format document.

Thank you very much for reading. And wish me luck on this long journey towards permanent residency!


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

urover said:


> For my skillls assessment, I will need to submit statutory declaration(s) as my employer won't provide me a reference letter.
> 
> Now, I've a total of FOUR years of experience, _all _in the same organization. I have, however, changed my role twice and currently in my third role. All roles varied, yet with closely related duties and responsibilities (IT Systems). I should not have problems getting stat-decs for any of my three roles. My questions:
> 
> ...


1. Do I have to (or Can I) submit a Statutory Declaration from a superior/supervisor/senior for every role in my organization? I can get three stat-decs, one for every role, from three different individuals.

*You can submit statutory declaration for all the designation from one or more managers. FYI - I also got promoted twice in the same company but just submitted one declaration with the latest designation/roles/responsibilities authorized by the current manager then. It went smooth through ACS and DIBP. So even you can do this instead of making three declarations.*

2. I plan to upload Pay Slips for each of the three roles corresponding to their start and end dates. For current role, I will submit the latest pay-slip. Is that OK? Or do I only submit the first pay slip and the most recent, as I've only worked for one organization? (This is required, according to the "Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf").

3. Do the pay-slips have to be notarized / attested? I have my pay-slips online, not hard-copies. I plan to print them to PDF and upload to ACS.

*You just need to upload latest three months payslip for the current employer no matter how many times you were promoted into different roles. For previous employer you may submit three to four payslips from each quarter. Get them Notarized if in B/W format just in case and to avoid delays.*

4. For Indians who have gone through this, every stat-dec on a Rs.100 stamp paper, correct? If possible, please link me to a format document.

*20 rupees stamp paper will do.*

Amit


----------



## DeepJoy (Jan 28, 2014)

get everything stamped, it costs just 10 INR for each page,
ROI will be too goo..


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

DeepJoy said:


> get everything stamped, it costs just 10 INR for each page,
> ROI will be too goo..


Yeah almost all the lawyers do notary and they charge not more than 10 rupees per page in India.

Amit


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Amit! One question:


amitk0703 said:


> just submitted one declaration with the latest designation/roles/responsibilities authorized by the current manager then.[/B]


So in that stat-dec you covered the time period of the last two roles too, correct? 

Also, I read somewhere that the stat-dec would have to be in legal language. I'm not sure if I have the correct information. Can you please link me to a sample stat-dec for India? Appreciate your help!


----------



## upendrasingh (Jan 20, 2013)

should it be from your manager only, in that case if manager or your senior is not ready to sign on statutory declaration can we get it signed from one or our colleagure ?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

upendrasingh said:


> should it be from your manager only, in that case if manager or your senior is not ready to sign on statutory declaration can we get it signed from one or our colleagure ?


I got it from my Manager. You can get it from your colleagues too. But a senior colleague or manager is preferred more.

Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

urover said:


> Thanks Amit! One question:
> 
> So in that stat-dec you covered the time period of the last two roles too, correct?
> 
> Also, I read somewhere that the stat-dec would have to be in legal language. I'm not sure if I have the correct information. Can you please link me to a sample stat-dec for India? Appreciate your help!


I covered the current role but the employment dates mentioned was from start. It was on a 20 rupees stamp paper in English which I prepared myself and then got it notarized.

Amit


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> I covered the current role but the employment dates mentioned was from start. It was on a 20 rupees stamp paper in English which I prepared myself and then got it notarized.
> 
> Amit


Amit, could you please send me a copy of the format you used for the stat-dec? I'm having a hard time finding a sample.

Also, don't they no longer take self-signed stat-decs?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

urover said:


> Amit, could you please send me a copy of the format you used for the stat-dec? I'm having a hard time finding a sample.
> 
> Also, don't they no longer take self-signed stat-decs?


Hi

Get a 20 Rupees stamp paper and following is the format

*Date: XX-XX-XXXX

To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that Mr. XXX XXX was working with XXX Services Pvt. Ltd. at Mumbai, India as a full-time employee from 5th December 2006 till 4th December 2007 as Senior Customer Support Associate (Technical).

His Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:

•	Configuring and Troubleshooting real time issues with Enterprise and SOHO customers.
•	Configuring hardwares like Modem, Firewall, Router and Switch.
•	He used to setup WAN, LAN, DMZ, VLAN, and WLAN as per customer requirement.
•	He was really good at wireless and general networking includes DHCP, NAT, PAT, ARP, Static route, IPS etc.
•	He also troubleshooted issues on OS likes Windows, Apple etc and Server 2003.
•	He has good technical skills and works pretty hard to achieve targets.
•	Most of the time scored well when it comes to customer satisfaction by helping them.
*

He is a talented and highly motivated engineer. A good team player, open to challenges and technically sound. I wish him all the best for his future assignments.


Thanks,



Name: CCC CCC
Designation: Project Manager
Contact No: 0900000000
Email ID: [email protected]

This is what I did for my assessment because employer was unable to give reference letter.
Get this stamp paper notarized and signed by the person who is declaring it.

Amit


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

urover said:


> Amit, could you please send me a copy of the format you used for the stat-dec? I'm having a hard time finding a sample.
> 
> Also, don't they no longer take self-signed stat-decs?


Self declaration is not allowed.

Amit


----------



## Garys (Oct 13, 2014)

*Declaration*

Hello

As you have mentioned that we need to get notarized reference from someone senior in our company.. Can you please advise me if the declaration should be hand written or it should be typed?







Regards
Gary


----------



## Dhiya (Sep 28, 2014)

I assumed we need to submit first and last or recent payslip as statutory affidavit . 
Saw a thread that said recent three months pay slip. Please clarify


----------



## Dhiya (Sep 28, 2014)

@garys,
I have mine typed. All my friends did it the same way.

However , not sure if it can be typed.


----------



## urover (Jan 28, 2014)

Got mine typed and had no problem clearing ACS assessment.


----------



## Garys (Oct 13, 2014)

*Thank you*



urover said:


> Got mine typed and had no problem clearing ACS assessment.


Hi Urover

Thanks for your quick reply...Really appreciate it...Can I please connect with you via mail..I have few more questions to ask..Since you have done the process your guidance will be much appreciated and will help me out...



Regards
Gary


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello,

What if the manager to whom we are reporting, changed his profile and became an individual contributor. Is that still valid? Does this get verified by any means?

Like for me, my manager changed his role to solution architect and now there is no reporting to him.

Regards
Shrikant


----------



## Dhiya (Sep 28, 2014)

As far as the manager aware about your duties performed, it should be fine .


----------



## Dhiya (Sep 28, 2014)

I have provided details of my onsite tenure in the employment reference.
Are there any supporting documents to be added for this ?
I dont even have the payslip copy that I received while I was at onsite
Please advise.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Dhiya said:


> I assumed we need to submit first and last or recent payslip as statutory affidavit .
> Saw a thread that said recent three months pay slip. Please clarify


For ACS - salary slips are not required I believe, they are required for visa application.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

superm said:


> For ACS - salary slips are not required I believe, they are required for visa application.


Superm,

We would need a bonfide certificate or salary slip to be attached in case we're filing statutory declaration as the proof.


----------



## shrikant79 (Sep 24, 2014)

Dhiya said:


> As far as the manager aware about your duties performed, it should be fine .


I spoke to my manager and due to company policies (compliance reasons), he is not ready to make such a declaration on the stamp paper. Neither the HR is giving me any such experience letter stating the job roles and responsibilities.

Now if the manager gives and there is a scrutiny, he may loose his job due to company policies.

I'm in such a dilemma what can be done in this case.

Need help....:confused2:


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

shrikant79 said:


> I spoke to my manager and due to company policies (compliance reasons), he is not ready to make such a declaration on the stamp paper. Neither the HR is giving me any such experience letter stating the job roles and responsibilities. Now if the manager gives and there is a scrutiny, he may loose his job due to company policies. I'm in such a dilemma what can be done in this case. Need help....:confused2:


Since he's not giving it on a letter head it is not against company policy. They are just skirting responsibility here. You need to be pushy. When he's going to give a statutory declaration, he's claiming the facts to be true , that's it. This declaration has no legal binding that could go against the company's interests any which ways. Keep trying.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello all,

I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts. 


I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada. 

I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -

1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?

2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?

3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?

4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?

5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi Newbenz,

I have just started following this forum. 

Have arranged SD from Sr Colleague. Plus have already filed ACS evaluation few weeks back. 
I have payslips, Form 16, Joining letters, Releaving letters with me.

Will this be good enough even at Lodge stage. I understood same documents are to be reproduced at that time too. Any thing else can be done to make case better. Do we need to file for ACS again?

Applying for Software Engineer 12+ years experience.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> 
> I have just started following this forum.
> ...


Correcting text..

Hi All,


I have just started following this forum. 

Have arranged SD from Sr Colleague. Plus have already filed ACS evaluation few weeks back. 
I have payslips, Form 16, Joining letters, Releaving letters with me.

Will this be good enough even at Lodge stage. I understood same documents are to be reproduced at that time too. Any thing else can be done to make case better. Do we need to file for ACS again?

Applying for Software Engineer 12+ years experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi Newbenz,
> 
> I have just started following this forum.
> 
> ...


You can add as many documents you want at the lodging stage and you should

You are not limited to only those documents you submitted to ACS, in case that’s your worry
The entire set of documents is required to be uploaded as a single file. That’s all

Your ACS application should be fine as long as you have not fudged the RNR, which many applicants who go down the SD route do

DIBP website and Many members have posted lists of documents that they have uploaded when lodging applications 
Go through them and add or remove as per your own circumstances 

Each application is unique and there is no golden rule which fits all

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can add as many documents you want at the lodging stage and you should
> 
> You are not limited to only those documents you submitted to ACS, in case that’s your worry
> The entire set of documents is required to be uploaded as a single file. That’s all
> ...


Thanks, could you please help is it adisable to have the SD for the latest employment has to re-done at the lodgment stage. As it would have some experience accumulated after ACS asessment??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Thanks, could you please help is it adisable to have the SD for the latest employment has to re-done at the lodgment stage. As it would have some experience accumulated after ACS asessment??


As long as you continue with the same company, RNR , designation location, you need not get your self reassessed and can continue to claim points

If any one of the parameters change, you should consider getting reassessed 

For the period beyond assessment date to EOI date, it would be better if you can get a reference letter confirming that nothing changed in the interim 
If not possible, then an updated SD wil be necessary 

Cheers


----------

